# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > سوال: برنامه نصبی نمی تواند آیکون را پیدا کند

## قله بلند

با سلام
من روی ویژوال استادیو 2012 اینسال شیلد نصب کردم
همه مراحل رو می روم و مشکلی نیست
فقط وقتی می خواهم برای دستکتاپ و منوی استارت، شورت کات بسازم می گه آیکون رو نمی تونه پیدا کنه. بخش تولید شورت کات رو که حذف می کنم این مشکل هم رفع می شه. هر چقدر هم جستجو گردم به جایی نرسیدم

----------

